# Virage Cigar



## longbeard (May 9, 2013)

Have'nt showed any for awhile. This is a Jr. Statesman 22kt from exoticblanks and a cigar blank from Don Vann at the Classic Nib.
[attachment=24634]

still trying to figure out this picture thing

Just realized that i said a virage cigar when it should of said Jr. Statesman Cigar, duh!


----------



## healeydays (May 9, 2013)

Nice pen. I was just talking to Don as we had a trade going on from IAP and told him to come visit Woodbarter to see it.


----------



## longbeard (May 9, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Nice pen. I was just talking to Don as we had a trade going on from IAP and told him to come visit Woodbarter to see it.



He would love it


----------



## vanngo5d (May 9, 2013)

Hey Harry you did a great job , 
Enjoy seeing these being done. Hope they turned ok for you because they look great.


Don Vann


----------



## longbeard (May 9, 2013)

vanngo5d said:


> Hey Harry you did a great job ,
> Enjoy seeing these being done. Hope they turned ok for you because they look great.
> 
> 
> Don Vann



Yes, they did turn nicely. Thank you Don


----------



## rdabpenman (May 13, 2013)

That one turned out great!
Well done.

Les


----------

